
Judge shuts door on attempt to get a new trial for Ross Ulbricht - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/02/judge-shuts-door-on-attempt-to-get-a-new-trial-for-ross-ulbricht/?comments=1
======
bediger4000
Ulbricht's trial seemed like a show trial to me. He may actually have done
what the government alleges, but the weird, unlikey presence of _2_ federal
agents performing their own crimes with Silk Road's assets calls the whole
thing into question. Reasonable doubt, and all that, eh?

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8q845p/dea-
agent-...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8q845p/dea-agent-who-
faked-a-murder-and-took-bitcoins-from-silk-road-explains-himself)

[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/31/nyregion/silk-road-
case-f...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/31/nyregion/silk-road-case-federal-
agents-charges.html)

